# Thoughts on Rubio's first season



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay so now that Rubio has undergone surgery I would like to know what your thoughts on his first season in the NBA was.

1.) Was he overhyped.
2.) What did you like about his play.
3.) What you would like to see from him next year.
4.) What do expect from him in his career. (all star, superstar, role player, etc.)


Personally I expect him to be a great second fiddle, I don't expect his play to change much next year since he'll need a lot of time to recover and I don't think he'll have time to work on his game as much. If he can't get the 3 point shot down (which I think will open his game up tremendously, I hope he'll become a nash like free throw shooter, I would want him to be at least in the 85% range.)


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

1. Definitely not overhyped, Alot of people said he wouldnt be good in the NBA but he was and outstanding passer and defender. His shot is a weakness but that can be fixed.

2. Court vision and passing is excellent to say the least, love his defense...racking up steals.

3 and 4. This is the sad part, there is a low chance Rubio can come back from a ACL injury, I mean he can come back...But he will be very limited and more injury prone throughout his career. He probably wont be the same, I tore my ACL 5 years ago i still cant play basketball. I tried but literally tore it again the same day I tried, ACL is a career ending/altering injury.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not too worried about him coming back from the torn acl. I mean it's not like his game depended on freak athleticism and unless i'm wrong. He probably has a lot more money then you did when you tore your acl five years ago. So hopefully he'll put his millions in to getting the right doctors to treat that injury and the right people to help him with his recovery. Only time will tell, but yeah it is sad because even after all that I said....he still has about a 50/50 shot. But hey, youth is on his side? lol


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

ACL injuries aren't as bad as they were before. Guys like Kyle Lowry and Corey Brewer had them and they are as athletic as ever. Rubio doesn't rely on athleticism and that's why I think he should be fine as long as he heals and rehab properly.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

NK1990 said:


> Okay so now that Rubio has undergone surgery I would like to know what your thoughts on his first season in the NBA was.
> 
> 1.) Was he overhyped.
> 2.) What did you like about his play.
> ...


1. Ten times better than expected, especially early on before his shooting fell off to what I expected. He really got the team rolling, and his defense was outstanding. 

2. I liked his defense. Long arms to disrupt passing lanes, knowing team/help defense concepts, and he not only got the bigs and wings cutting to the hoop better, but he also got the other PGs to start looking to hit cutters better and play with a bit more flare. 

3. I'd like to see him healthy, stronger (more muscle added to absorb contact) and a better shot. That's asking a lot coming off a knee.

4. I expect a Steve Nash type career out of him. He's a way better defender, but has that knack for making the great pass. He needs to improve his shooting. All-star/superstar borderline. He should've been an all-star this year based on assists and steals alone, and the impact to the team. 



The team sucks right now without him and pek and milicic. no size, and no D at the point.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

He is steve nash, but replace nash's jumpshot with D-Fense


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

That is pretty reasonable comparison. Of course Steve wasn't lights out with his jump shot coming into the league, so just imagine if Rubio ever develops his shot a bit more. Nasty.


----------

